# Please Help



## artie23 (Jul 19, 2011)

This Is My First Time On The Board And Also New To The Pigeon Game. I Live In So Cal I Need To Build A Nice Pigeon Loft Any Help Help Will Be Gladdy Appreciated. Thanks In Advance


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Where in socal?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Look around at others people's lofts to get ideals.


----------



## artie23 (Jul 19, 2011)

High Desert


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that around imperial county?


----------



## artie23 (Jul 19, 2011)

San Bernardino County


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

What is your budget and how big do you want to go?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Firstly, welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons!  You're in for the time of your life, some of the best memories most of us have are because of pigeons.

Now to help you with your situation, theres a lot that needs to be taken into consideration. What kind of breed are you going to keep? How many are you going to keep? What does the landscape around where you live look like? How hot does it get/how cold does it get? How much money are you willing to spend? 

Pigeons aren't picky. As long as they aren't over crowded, have clean water everyday, have a good seed mix, they'll be happy. But you need to make sure the inside of the loft doesn't get wet because this encourages the growth of bacteria and you need to make sure your loft is well ventilated, but is NOT drafty! Then you need to consider what you want on the inside. Perches, nest boxes, etc.

Here's a good link to start you off with. 

http:
//www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

Many pigeon fanciers use this plan to build their lofts, or they modify it for their own personal needs, or the pigeons needs. Have fun!


----------



## artie23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you guys!! I'm also looking for fireball roller breeders in my area


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

High Desert Hesperia VV or AV


----------



## artie23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hesperia ca


----------

